# Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....



## MonaNelly (28. März 2010)

habe alle meine fische letztes jahr abgegeben und während dem bau des neuen teiches keine gehabt. als der teich fertig war, habe ich mir einen komplett neuen schwarm von privat geholt. die fische waren teilweise schon mehrere jahre alt (alles goldis in verschiedenen farben).

nun verstehe ich nicht, was mit meinen fischen los ist. den winter haben alle gut überstanden, obwohl die wasseroberfläsche teilweise komplett zugefroren war (ich weiß, war blöd von mir....). keiner ist wegen dem eis gestorben.

als es etwas wärmer wurde und das eis komplett geschmolzen war, fing der erste fisch an zu schwächeln und wir installierten den filter wieder. kurz darauf starb dieser fisch. als der nächste fisch starb, machte ich einen 2/3 teilwasserwechsel, entfernte viel schlamm von unten und legte die neu gewachsenen pflanzenansätze frei. der teich war wieder sauber, das wasser frisch mit O2.- und torfintabs.
nun - dachte ich mir - geht´s den fischen wieder gut, keine verrottenden blätter mehr, kein stickstoff,....aber nein, die nächsten 2 fische starben. bei den beiden schleierschwänzen sah es aus, als wären sie verformt bzw ausgehungert/ abgemagert. 
ein __ goldfisch (bereits gestorben) kam wie eine rakete an die oberfläche geschossen, drehte sich ein paar mal und war wieder ruhig. 

der jetzige goldi (wird wohl spätestens übermorgen das zeitliche segnen....) hat hautfetzen an den augen abhängen, eine __ elritze hatte einen seltsam aussehenden kotfaden hinten hängen. extrem lang und weiß. 
ich vermute, meine fische haben __ würmer 

das wasser konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, musste die tage immer so lange arbeiten. habe das wasser mit einem urinteststreifen gemessen (was anderes habe ich zur zeit nicht da^^):
pH   : zwischen 7 & 8
Nitrit: negativ

da ich nichts anderes gemacht habe, als all die jahre davor (hatte einen miniteich mit ca. 500l und 4-5 fische) und meine fische immer alle munter waren nach dem winter und nach dem wasserwechsel, bin ich nun mit meinem latein am ende....


----------



## sister_in_act (28. März 2010)

*AW: Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....*

hallo
soweit ich weiß sind schleierschwänze nicht wirklich gut im teich über den winter aufgehoben.

war der filter sauber , bevor du ihn angeschlossen hast?

und es wäre auch besser, wenn du vor dem winter soviel schmutz als möglich aus dem teich schaffst. es bilden sich massig faulgase, die bei einer eisdecke nicht weg können. zudem ist es eine brutstätte für keime.
um genau zu wissen was deine fische haben müsstest du einen abstrich machen zB und  schauen, ob da auch __ parasiten sind.
mehr rat haben sicher die fachleute.

ich hoffe, du findest schnell heraus was die ursache ist und kannst deine tiere retten.

gruß ulla


----------



## MonaNelly (28. März 2010)

*AW: Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....*

ICH HABE KEINE LUST MEHR

nun liegen 3!! fische zwischen den pflanzenkörben und dem rand und bewegen sich nicht mehr. liegen einfach da und tun nichts.
der letzte goldi schwimmt bereits etwas komisch und ein dunkler fisch (__ elritze oder koi) macht die ganze zeit zackige bewegungen und kippt zur seite....


----------



## MonaNelly (29. März 2010)

*AW: Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....*

ich habe etwas gefunden!! 
hier im forum habe ich eine liste der fischkrankheiten gefunden und die schlafkrankheit klingt nach den symptomen meiner fische. auch dachte ich erst, ich habe __ blutegel im teich, die sehen aber eher aus wie fischegel....


> Schlafkrankheit
> Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Krankheit, die von Geißeltierchen der Gattungen Cryptobia und Trypanosoma hervorgerufen wird, die 15-25 Mikrometer lang sind und durch den Biss von Fischegeln ins Blut der Fische übersiedeln. Befallene Tiere schwimmen extrem langsam, nehmen oftmals mit dem Kopf nach unten eine schräge Stellung ein und magern zusehends ab; die Augen sind tief eingefallen und zeigen keine Reflexe, die Kiemen sind sehr blass, und die Zahl ihrer roten Blutkörperchen kann bis um 40 % verringert sein.
> Heilmittel
> Die Krankheit ist nicht heilbar: befallene Tiere werden am besten herausgefangen und schmerzlos getötet und Wasser und Boden des Aquariums nach eingeschleppten Fischegeln untersucht.


link: http://www.jameros.de/fischkrankheiten.htm#Schlafkrankheit

aber trypanosomen kommen doch nur in südlicheren ländern vor!?!
ich werde die kranken fische morgen separat setzen. und warum sind nur die goldfische befallen??

und die krankheit der durchdrehenden __ elritze klingt nach dieser:


> Hexamita-Krankheit
> Die Erreger dieser Krankheit sind Geißeltierchen der Gattung Hexamita, die als Einzelexemplare bei fast jedem Fisch im Verdauungstrakt leben, sich bei einem Befall mit einer anderen Krankheit oder anderen Streßsituationen für den Fischorganismus jedoch sprunghaft vermehren und vor allem den Darm und die Gallenblase angreifen. Betroffen sind insbesondere Neuimporte; in einem gut eingespielten Becken kommt die Hexamita-Krankheit in der Regel nur in Verbindung mit Fischtuberkulose vor. Infizierte Tiere verlieren ihren Appetit, zeigen ausgeblichene Farben und machen beim Schwimmen schießende Bewegungen, wobei sie sich bevorzugt in Bodennähe aufhalten; ihr Darm ist in der Regel stark verschleimt und entzündet und ihre Gallenblase verhärtet und vergrößert.
> Heilmittel
> Gegen diese Krankheit gibt es im Fachhandel ein spezielles Präparat namens Hexa-Ex; als Alternative dazu bietet es sich an, dem Futter in einem Verhältnis von 1 % Metronidazol oder Dimetridazol beizumengen.


link:http://www.jameros.de/fischkrankheiten.htm#Hexamitakrankheit


----------



## rainthanner (29. März 2010)

*AW: Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....*

Hallo, 



> hier im forum habe ich eine liste der fischkrankheiten gefunden und die schlafkrankheit klingt nach den symptomen meiner fische. auch dachte ich erst, ich habe __ blutegel im teich, die sehen aber eher aus wie fischegel....


 
das ist alles Unsinn und auch das Stöbern hiflt deinen Fischen nicht mehr. 

Deine Fische sterben bzw. sind gestorben, weil sie falsch überwintern mußten. 
Da kannst jetzt nicht mehr machen. Lerne daraus für den nächsten Winter. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## MonaNelly (29. März 2010)

*AW: Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....*

das komische ist nur, dass ich nichts anders gemacht habe, als alle winter vorher.

menie armen fischis


----------



## MonaNelly (31. März 2010)

*AW: Einer nach dem anderen stirbt....*

habe heute die fische untersuchen lassen (einen lebenden, einen toten) und "Medi Fin" von Tetra Pond mitbekommen, das ich bereits in den teich habe.
die kiemen des lebenden fisches sind nur noch rosa und der tote ist bereits komplett mit pilz befallen gewesen.
außerdem wurde mir der mögliche grund gesagt, warum nur der 10er schwarm goldis betroffen ist: den schwarm habe ich von einer privatperson geholt, der die fische unter ziemlichen stress aus dem teich gefangen hatte. das ist wohl ein großer stressfaktor gewesen, da waren sie bereits angeschlagen. dann noch der harte winter mit der zugeeisten eisfläche....die angeschlagenen tiere haben zusätzlich noch die giftstoffe eingeatmet....das war zu viel. 

die fischegel waren nur ein kleiner zusätzlicher faktor der bereits angeschlagenen fische. 

nun ist das wasser herrlich blau :?
hoffentlich überleben wenigstens die letzten 2 goldis :beten


----------

